# 2018 Rogue S (not sport) dash



## Walt (Apr 19, 2019)

Need answer. This Rogue has two ECO DRIVE COMPUTERS ,1 and 2. Why does it have two and how come the mpg numbers so different?
Couldn't find anything in the book.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Lukaczyk (Jul 24, 2019)

Walt said:


> Need answer. This Rogue has two ECO DRIVE COMPUTERS ,1 and 2. Why does it have two and how come the mpg numbers so different?
> Couldn't find anything in the book.
> 
> Thanks


Trip computer 2 resets every time the vehicle is started and calculates mpg, distance etc until you turn the vehicle off. Trip computer 1 only resets these values unless you press 'OK' and clear just the mileage or everything, can't remember how it's displayed. The other option is 'Cancel'. Trip 1 is good for recording long term averages.


----------

